# Hide in system tray while recording



## pilli (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi
– It would be useful to make OBS hide/minimize as soon as I start recording the screen.
I don't want OBS app window to show in the recorded video, otherwise I have to cut it out later in post (which means more work).

– Another way could be also just to add the possibility to right click the OBS icon while it's on the system tray and chose from the context menu start/stop recording.
Or if there is a way to make the shortcuts (start/stop recording) work even if the application is in the tray (not showing/active).

– Another great thing would be to have a pause function, so that I don't end up with lots video files that I then have to put together in post.

Thanks for your work guys
CIAO


----------

